# Wading Cold Pass



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

Was thinking about wading the Cold Pass area this weekend and was wondering if anyone has had any luck around there lately? I know it can be real hit or miss depending on the tide movement. Haven't been out that way since early june. 


Thinking about making this a weekend trip and camping out over night so if anyone is interested in meeting up, let me know.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Fished it today, water a little off color, caught a couple flounder, small trout, went over to titlam titlam caught some nice reds and a real good flounder.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There's a few places in Colds pass that can be good.. walking in on that south side doesn't really get ya much access to the best cuts and bars there. it will however get you in the water.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Holy thread revival


----------

